# food fears and travel



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been trying to find an article or book (book chapter?) that deals with the food fears that arise for tourists who travel outside their own country. 
I've made a list of categories/questions based on the fears of my collage-age students (who are probably some of the most squeamish people on earth!).

1. What is it? I've never heard of/seen it before. (fear of the unknown)
2. Is that what I think it is? (fear of the known, but never even considered eating)
3. How clean is it? (fear of germs, diseases, dirt--mother was right)
4. What is that "weird" taste? (fear of tastes that have no prior reference points, i.e. I like it or I don't like it).

Does anyone know of anything that's been written on this before?--beyond the one-page "cute" article in a beauty parlor mag.

Thanks! :smiles:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have you try contacting a book store that specialise in travel books? They might have be able to hel you.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Try to visit a good tourist Internet site. Lonely Planet for example.
Check what the tips are. I mean, check the NOT TO DO list.
You will conclude to the most common fears tourists have.

Good luck.


----------

